# QM_MODULES: Function not implemented(with modules-init-tool)

## Smegma

Hi,

 i have compiled 2.6.0-test11 from 2.4.20-gentoo-r6 kernel,

 later i have installed modules-init-tools and created /sys dir, but when new 2.6.x boots 

 i get  "QM_MODULES: Function not implemented" message when kernel tries to load some module.

My module kernel's section is this:

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

Any idea ?

Thx.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Smegma,

Try a newer modultils.

NeddySeagoon

----------

## Smegma

Sorry for haven't been more descriptive..

i'm using ~i386 branch

This are the modutils versions:

```

cannibal linux-2.6.0-test11 # emerge -p modutils module-init-tools

 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

 

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/modutils-2.4.26

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-0.9.15_pre3

```

I have rsynced portage tree yesterday

Thx again.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Smegma,

Post the section of dmesg which shows the error.

The dmesg command shows the lask 4kb of the kernel log.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## charlieg

I'm also having this issue, although it worked fine for me upto and including the 2.6.0-test8 kernels.

I have modutils and module-init-tools merged.

I think it might be something to do with the latest module-init-tools.  For some reason I have a vague recollection of updating module-init-tools prior to this whole debacle.

----------

## ebrostig

Its' easy to fix:

re-emerge module-init-tools.

I got this on a machine today that I haven't upgraded in a long time, it was running 2.5.74 and I upgraded to the latest mm-sources and received the error above even if the tools were installed previously. I re-emerged it and rebooted, problem gone!

Erik

----------

## charlieg

I was just coming back to note that a re-emerge of module-init-tools seemed to solve my problems.

 :Smile: 

----------

## ebrostig

 *charlieg wrote:*   

> I was just coming back to note that a re-emerge of module-init-tools seemed to solve my problems.
> 
> 

 

 :Smile:  Slow machine  :Smile: 

I think I need to investigate this a bit more.

What I'm currently wondering about is:

1. Does this happen with each new 2.6 kernel?

2. Why does it look like the tools are not installed even when they are.

3. Are the tools dependent on finding a directory called '/usr/src/linux'?

Erik

----------

## iwaldi

 *ebrostig wrote:*   

> Its' easy to fix:
> 
> re-emerge module-init-tools.
> 
> I got this on a machine today that I haven't upgraded in a long time, it was running 2.5.74 and I upgraded to the latest mm-sources and received the error above even if the tools were installed previously. I re-emerged it and rebooted, problem gone!
> ...

 

Unfortunately it doesn't help me.

System was a bit outdated - 2.6.0-mm2 . After installing 2.6.2 I started to get this message "QM_MODULES: Function not implemented". Tried to remerge module-init-tools, modutils, module-install-tools with no effect.

Any idea?

----------

## charlieg

 *iwaldi wrote:*   

> Any idea?

 

Ironically a downgrade of module-init-tools might fix this as it as for some people.

----------

## lazlofruvous

i've been having the same problem, and mostly dealing with it by disabling modules... today, on a whim, i decided to put my modules back. QM_MODULES not implemented, yeah, yeah. on another whim, i unmerged modutils and module-init-tools and then emerged module-init-tools -- now it works beautifully. i think the issue is that modutils and module-init-tools both want to install /sbin/depmod, but emerge says 'oh, wait, modutils already made that file, i better not overwrite it' so unmerging both and then emerging module-init-tools ensured the right version was there.

- laz

----------

## bammbamm

Problem is, what do you do if your NIC driver is modular????

----------

## cram

 *Quote:*   

> Problem is, what do you do if your NIC driver is modular????

 

Shouldn't matter because the module-init-tools source will probably already be on your system.  It just needs to be recompiled.  If you really don't have it at all then, you're probably gonna need the boot CD.

----------

## HorsePunchKid

Just wanted to say thanks for the help. I was having the same basic problem, and re-emerging module-init-tools fixed it. Now if I only understood exactly why it was happening...

----------

## Isaiah

 *HorsePunchKid wrote:*   

> Just wanted to say thanks for the help. I was having the same basic problem, and re-emerging module-init-tools fixed it. Now if I only understood exactly why it was happening...

 

Ditto dat - thanks  :Cool: 

----------

## mbjr

Hi,

I'm reading this topic and I see that re-emerging module-init-tools would solve this problem. But I have another one  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> netsrv ~ # emerge -p modutils
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> ...

 

How the hell can this be? I just can't re-emerge module-init-tools since it's a part of the modutils package, which I just can't re-emerge since it's a part ot the module-init-tools package which is a part of modutils and that's a part of module-init-tools?  :Confused: 

Also when I try to remove both of them, I get this: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> netsrv ~ # emerge -C modutils module-init-tools
> 
>  sys-apps/modutils
> ...

 

Do you have any idea what's wrong with this?

----------

## cram

modutils is obsoleted by module-init-tools, (assuming you're running a 2.6 kernel).  So unmerge modutils, and keep just module-init-tools.

----------

## mbjr

I just can't unmerge any of these because the emerge error I posted in my last message...  :Sad: 

----------

## Gavrila

I uess your world file isn't anymore, as stated by last line of your output. Try with regen-world command and then do it again.

----------

## mbjr

Well, that's the last thing I'd try  :Smile: 

Anything else I try to emerge and unmerge just works fine  :Sad: 

I'm just not sure that my world file is located under the path there it tries to locate it... Any idea on how to modify that?

```
netsrv ~ # emerge -C vnstat

 net-analyzer/vnstat

    selected: 1.4

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1

>>> Unmerging net-analyzer/vnstat-1.4...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

<<<        obj /var/lib/vnstat/.keep

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man1/vnstat.1.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/vnstat-1.4/ip-up.example.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/vnstat-1.4/ip-down.example.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/vnstat-1.4/UPGRADE.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/vnstat-1.4/README.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/vnstat-1.4/INSTALL.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/vnstat-1.4/FAQ.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/vnstat-1.4/CHANGES.gz

<<<        obj /usr/bin/vnstat

--- cfgpro obj /etc/cron.d/vnstat

--- cfgpro dir /etc/cron.d

<<<        dir /usr/share/doc/vnstat-1.4

--- !empty dir /var/lib/vnstat

--- !empty dir /var/lib

--- !empty dir /var

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man/man1

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr/bin

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /etc

 * Caching service dependencies...

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in /etc need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

netsrv ~ # emerge vnstat

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-analyzer/vnstat-1.4 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) vnstat-1.4.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vnstat-1.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/vnstat-1.4/work

>>> Source unpacked.

make -C src vnstat

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/vnstat-1.4/work/vnstat-1.4/src'

gcc -O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -c proc.c

gcc -O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -c db.c

db.c: In function `readdb':

db.c:88: warning: integer constant is too large for "long" type

proc.c: In function `parseproc':

proc.c:105: warning: integer constant is too large for "long" type

proc.c:106: warning: integer constant is too large for "long" type

proc.c:107: warning: integer constant is too large for "long" type

proc.c:109: warning: integer constant is too large for "long" type

proc.c:109: warning: integer constant is too large for "long" type

proc.c:135: warning: integer constant is too large for "long" type

proc.c:136: warning: integer constant is too large for "long" type

proc.c:137: warning: integer constant is too large for "long" type

proc.c:139: warning: integer constant is too large for "long" type

proc.c:139: warning: integer constant is too large for "long" type

gcc -O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -c misc.c

gcc -O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer -o vnstat vnstat.c proc.o db.o misc

.o

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/vnstat-1.4/work/vnstat-1.4/src'

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-analyzer/vnstat-1.4

>>> Install vnstat-1.4 into /var/tmp/portage/vnstat-1.4/image/ category net-anal

yzer

man:

prepallstrip:

strip:

strip:

   usr/bin/vnstat

>>> Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/vnstat-1.4/image/

>>> Merging net-analyzer/vnstat-1.4 to /

--- /var/

--- /var/lib/

--- /var/lib/vnstat/

>>> /var/lib/vnstat/.keep

--- /usr/

--- /usr/bin/

>>> /usr/bin/vnstat

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/man/

--- /usr/share/man/man1/

>>> /usr/share/man/man1/vnstat.1.gz

--- /usr/share/doc/

>>> /usr/share/doc/vnstat-1.4/

>>> /usr/share/doc/vnstat-1.4/ip-down.example.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/vnstat-1.4/ip-up.example.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/vnstat-1.4/CHANGES.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/vnstat-1.4/INSTALL.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/vnstat-1.4/README.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/vnstat-1.4/UPGRADE.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/vnstat-1.4/FAQ.gz

--- /etc/

--- /etc/cron.d/

>>> /etc/cron.d/vnstat

 * Repeat the following command for every interface you

 * wish to monitor (replace eth0):

 *    vnstat -u -i eth0

 * Note: if an interface transfers more than ~4GB in

 * the time between cron runs, you may miss traffic

 * Caching service dependencies...

>>> net-analyzer/vnstat-1.4 merged.

>>> Recording net-analyzer/vnstat in "world" favorites file...

>>> clean: No packages selected for removal.

>>> Auto-cleaning packages ...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 3 config files in /etc need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

netsrv ~ #
```

So it just works fine with other packages.

----------

## silverpig

I just had the same problem. Portage emerged modutils when I already had module-init-tools doing a -UD world. It then hard locked. Upon reboot all of my modules failed to load. I booted off the livecd, chrooted, and unmerged both module-init-tools and modutils. I re-emerged module-init-tools and rebooted. It gave me errors saying that all of my modules were not of a valid format. I did a

make clean modules modules_install

and then rebooted again, but still have the same problem: it says the modules are an invalid format?

----------

## silverpig

Okay yeah, I downgraded to 3.0 of module-init-tools and still no dice. Rebuilt all of my modules and it still give me the same error:

modprobe -i fglrx.ko

FATAL: Error loading /<path to modules>/fglrx.ko Invalid module format.

The building of the modules went fine. Everything looked okay and I've had this kernel running great for a long time with those exact modules. Now none of my modules loads at all.

----------

## silverpig

Ha fixed. Just recompiled the kernel. I guess I had upgraded gcc or something in the -UD world.

----------

## mbjr

yo  :Smile:  I'll try this too in the evening  :Smile:  thankyou for your "casework"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## IceSunrise

Hi there!

If you got this problem very recently and it has nothing to do with module-init-tools as you don't have it.

Then try to unmerge modutils package and install sys-apps/kmod package with tools useflag as suggested here.

----------

